# Colored alloys of gold.



## cuchugold (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi guys. My daughter has shown some artful/acute interest in jewellery, and I helped her with the basic colors of alloys yellow, red/pink, and green. I'm interested in any comments from people that have actually worked with the blue and purple types shown in the bottom of this table:
https://www.thoughtco.com/composition-of-gold-alloys-608016

Cheers and thanks in advance.


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 16, 2019)

Maybe some good info here...
https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=22551&p=236299&hilit=blue+gold+alloy#p236299

Take care!

Phil


----------



## Keepper1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello. I am a new member. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## cuchugold (Apr 2, 2019)

philddreamer said:


> Maybe some good info here...
> https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=22551&p=236299&hilit=blue+gold+alloy#p236299
> 
> Take care!
> ...


Thanks Phild. I've done a dozen experimental attempts at the blue (iron+gold), and 5 at the purple (aluminium + gold), and have not gotten a workable jewellery alloy yet. I've put this aside for now. The other alloys are fairly easily obtained.


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Apr 3, 2019)

I've made the "blue" gold alloy. 75% gold 25% iron.
You cannot roll it, I tried and it shattered. 

I melted in a eletric furnace under melted borax, must keep O2 away.

The alloy is grey, the blue color comes from an oxide layer from heat treatment. It was like 30s in 500°C oven.


----------



## Lou (Apr 3, 2019)

A more easily attained blue with indium instead.

Most of these are in fact intermetallics, hence their brittle nature.


----------



## grainsofgold (Apr 3, 2019)

Google PM west Refining n Ca call and ask for Daniel -

He has cast purple gold and can give you detailed info -


----------



## nickvc (Apr 4, 2019)

All I can add to your search is that the little I know of those colours of gold is that they are very brittle and working them will be near impossible but casting may well produce a usable piece, the alloys made are very similar in my mind to gold contaminated with 5% or more pgms which fracture very easily.
I knew someone who spent a lot of time trying to make purple gold for inlays into rings and who failed miserably, I wonder whether it could be machined carefully if a rod or bar could be produced, scrap rates would be horrendous so that the items would be very expensive.


----------



## cuchugold (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks all for the responses.


----------

